# Digital Compass Programming using MikroC (HMC6352) pls check it



## سعيد الشايب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

مرفق كود برمجة الديجيتال كومبس او البوصله الالكترونيه نوع 

HMC6352

من انتاج شركة 
Honeywell

تستخدم فى تطبيقات الموبيل روبوت او الاخوه المهندسين المهتمين بمسابقات الروبوكون

ميكروكونترول المستخدم فى الكود هو
PIC18F4520
ببرنامج 
MikroC
نتائج قراءة الميكروكنترول يمكن ارسالها للكمبيوتر من خلال السريال بورت
RS232


----------



## zamalkawi (16 سبتمبر 2010)

التعليق في الكود قليل للغاية مما يصعب فهمه
هل أنت من قام بكتابة الكود، أم نقلته من مكان ما؟


----------



## سعيد الشايب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> التعليق في الكود قليل للغاية مما يصعب فهمه
> هل أنت من قام بكتابة الكود، أم نقلته من مكان ما؟



نعم يا أخى انا من كتب الكود

إن شاء الله سوف اقوم بالتوضيح اكثر 

الله المستعان


----------



## سعيد الشايب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم برجاء الاطلاع على المرفقات

1- شرح للكومبس و ربطه بالميكروكنترولر
2- برنامج لاب فيو لقراءة خرج الكومبس على الكمبيوتر


----------



## zamalkawi (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي، يعجز اللسان، وتعجز الكيبورد عن شكرك على مجهودك، ورغبتك في مساعدة إخوتك وإفادتهم بعلمك
لذا لا أملك إلا أن أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا على ما تفعل


----------



## ابن العميد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سعيد وربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## سعيد الشايب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، يعجز اللسان، وتعجز الكيبورد عن شكرك على مجهودك، ورغبتك في مساعدة إخوتك وإفادتهم بعلمك
> لذا لا أملك إلا أن أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا على ما تفعل



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
فقط ادعوا الله لى


----------



## سعيد الشايب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا سعيد وربنا يزيدك من علمه


ا
انتم السابقون ياعم اسامه
:1: بس حاول و متجريش اوى


----------



## النمر وهدان (7 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت يا باشا 
هو كل مرفق فى برنامج 
انهوا واحد الا شغال فيهم

واذاى اشوفة على اللاب فيو شغال


----------



## سعيد الشايب (8 أبريل 2011)

المرفق ملف وورد و ملف vi يفتح ببرنامج اللاب فيو


----------



## النمر وهدان (9 أبريل 2011)

char heading;
unsigned long reading;
int lsb, msb;

char fullname [];
(ده بيدى غلط ىفى الميكرو سى )
Array dimension must be greater than 0 

char angle1;

void main () {
uart1_init (9600);
delay_ms (500);
while (1) {
i2c1_init (100000);
i2c1_start ();
i2c1_wr (0x42);
i2c1_wr ('A');
i2c1_stop ();
delay_ms (7);
i2c1_start ();
i2c1_wr (0x43);
msb = i2c1_Rd (1);
lsb = i2c1_Rd (0);
i2c1_stop ();
reading= (lsb | msb << 8)/10;
longToStr (reading,heading);
uart1_write_text(heading);
uart1_write_text ("\n\r");
delay_ms (500);
}
}

واللاب فيو بيدى ايرور لما بيشتغل 

؟ :10: ؟


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 أبريل 2011)

برنامج ال C مكتوب ببرنامج MikroC و بالنسبه للاب فيو ايه الرساله الى بتطلع ؟ هل انت معاك ميكروكتروللر و كومبس ؟؟؟؟ ولا ايه ؟


----------



## النمر وهدان (10 أبريل 2011)

انا بجرب البرنامج بالميكرو سى والايرور بيظهر

اما اللاب فيو فانا فتحتة وجربت (مبعرفش اشتغل علية ) فتحت وضغطت run













سؤال تانى بخصوص البوصلة هو ال default mode بتاعها اية ؟

انا هشتغل بالبوصلة فى مشروع التخرج بتاعى "تطبيق تانى غير الروبوت"​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 مايو 2011)

الاخ الكريم 
شكرا لك على الموضوع الجيد 
وارجو منك شرح البوصلة الكترونية لان التصويت اظهر نتائج ان الاغلبية لا يعرفون شيء عنها


----------



## kahtan82 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adison2000 (14 أبريل 2014)

للرفع ..


----------

